# Cant Read Phone In Adb, Help Please



## doomedromance (Jul 26, 2011)

I installed the android-sdk and java and eclipse then loaded everything in the android tools. Installed the HTC and google usb drivers. My phone does not get recognized in adb and the revolutionary tool doesn't work. I'm assuming because adb devices doesnt show it. Am i missing something I can't figure out why. My old computer I did have adb and everything running for droid, droid 2 and this thunderbolt.


----------



## kobowm (Jun 10, 2011)

What o.s. are you using?

Sent from my BAMF&#39;d out Tbolt


----------



## darkmatter (Oct 25, 2011)

doomedromance said:


> I installed the android-sdk and java and eclipse then loaded everything in the android tools. Installed the HTC and google usb drivers. My phone does not get recognized in adb and the revolutionary tool doesn't work. I'm assuming because adb devices doesnt show it. Am i missing something I can't figure out why. My old computer I did have adb and everything running for droid, droid 2 and this thunderbolt.


Do you have ADB in your PATH (environment variables)?


----------



## XxNLGxX (Jul 9, 2011)

doomedromance said:


> I installed the android-sdk and java and eclipse then loaded everything in the android tools. Installed the HTC and google usb drivers. My phone does not get recognized in adb and the revolutionary tool doesn't work. I'm assuming because adb devices doesnt show it. Am i missing something I can't figure out why. My old computer I did have adb and everything running for droid, droid 2 and this thunderbolt.


What OS, (Windows, Linux, ect) and what happens exactly when you try to find the device?
ie.. cd ~/android-sdk-linux(or windows)/platform-tools
adb devices
what happens after this?

if you're not getting 'command not found' try typing:
adb kill-server
adb start-server
adb devices

and see if it finds the device then


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Not to insult you but do you have debugging enabled on your phone? Easy to overlook and you didn't mention it.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

Deleted for my stupidity


----------



## stratejaket (Aug 21, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Not to insult you but do you have debugging enabled on your phone? Easy to overlook and you didn't mention it.


My vote goes there as well. Easy to forget. Even if it is checked, uncheck it and recheck it.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

stratejaket said:


> My vote goes there as well. Easy to forget. Even if it is checked, uncheck it and recheck it.


Discovered today it's even easier to overlook. Flashed stock and I wasn't used to USB debugging being off by default. Usually custom ROMs have it enabled by default but it's always good to double check.


----------

